# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Раскрыт механизм фальсификации "Катынского дела"

## Irina

_Предположения, что документы, якобы свидетельствующие о том, что расстрел польских офицеров под Катынью является фальшивкой, похоже, перестают быть просто предположениями. К депутату Государственной Думы от КПРФ Виктору Илюхину обратился человек, который признался в том, что изготовление, в частности, т. н. «письма Берии № 794/Б» - его рук дело. Ниже мы приводим фрагменты из официального письма Илюхина на имя лидера фракции коммунистов в российском парламенте Геннадия Зюганова с изложением сути событий._

«Ставлю Вас в известность как лидера компартии и депутатской фракции КПРФ в Госдуме, что 25 мая 2010 года мне позвонил неизвестный мужчина, который попросил о встрече со мной. При этом он сообщил, что может дать информацию в связи с расследованием гибели польских офицеров в Катыни. Данная встреча состоялась в этот же день. Неизвестный назвал мне свою фамилию (в целях его безопасности раскрывать ее пока не буду) и сообщил, что он имеет непосредственное отношение к изготовлению и подделке архивных документов, в т. ч. и по расстрелу пленных поляков.

Из его высказываний следует, что в начале 90-х годов прошлого века была создана группа из специалистов высокого ранга по подделке архивных документов, касающихся важных событий советского периода. Эта группа работала в структуре службы безопасности российского президента Б.Ельцина. Территориально она размещалась в помещениях бывших дач работников ЦК КПСС в поселке Нагорный. Работа членов группы хорошо оплачивалась, они получали продуктовые наборы.

Он, в частности, сообщил, что ими была изготовлена записка Л.Берии в Политбюро ВКП (б) от марта 1940 года, в которой предлагалось расстрелять более 20 тысяч польских военнопленных. При этом он продемонстрировал механизм подделки подписей Л.Берии, И.Сталина (копии листов прилагаю). Не исключаю, что польскому правительству были также вручены поддельные документы по т. н. Катынскому делу. Он сообщил, что его группой была изготовлена фальшивая записка Шелепина на имя Хрущева от 3 марта 1959 года. Непосредственное участие в написании текста принял полковник Климов.

По его словам, в Нагорное доставлялся необходимый заказ - текст для документа, который следовало изготовить, или текст, чтобы внести его в существующий архивный документ, изготовить под текстом или на тексте подпись того или иного должностного лица. По его информации, над смысловым содержанием проектов текстов работала группа лиц, в которую якобы входили бывший руководитель Росархива Пихоя и приближенный к первому российскому президенту М.Полторанин. Названа также фамилия первого заместителя руководителя службы безопасности президента Г.Рогозина. Группа проработала в поселке Нагорное до 1996 года, а потом была перемещена в населенный пункт Заречье. Ему известно, что с архивными документами в таком же ключе работали сотрудники 6-го института (Молчанов) Генштаба ВС РФ.

Он утверждает, что в российские архивы за этот период были вброшены сотни фальшивых исторических документов, и еще столько же были сфальсифицированы путем внесения в них искаженных сведений, а также путем подделки подписей. В подтверждение сказанного собеседник представил ряд бланков 40-х годов прошлого века, а также поддельные оттиски штампов, подписей и т. д. Он пообещал представить дополнительные материалы. Одновременно он заявил, что у него частенько вызывает иронию представление общественности тех или иных архивных документов как достоверных, хотя к их фальсификации приложила руку названная группа людей».

По мнению Виктора Илюхина, в рассказе его собеседника «есть доля правды», поскольку фабрикация якобы исторических документов - далеко не редкость, а вполне обычный инструмент информационной войны против государства. Кроме того, если подобная практика действительно существовала (а, может быть, и существует до сих пор), то под вопрос таким образом ставится вообще вся система архивного дела в стране, равно как и содержание самих архивов. И, как следствие, сомнению может быть подвергнута история России как таковая.

О том, что вышеуказанная группа фальсифицировала не только документы по Катыни, свидетельствует второе письмо Виктора Илюхина Геннадию Зюганову, отправленное всего через 2 дня после первого - 28 мая текущего года.

«В дополнение к моей записке от 26 мая 2010 года сообщаю, что мною продолжены контакты с лицом, заявившем о своем участии в фальсификации архивных документов, касающихся советского периода. Им представлено, как он утверждает, архивное дело Спецфонда № 29 том 7 «Переписка НКГБ-НКВД с ЦК ВКП (б) в период с 02.01.1941 по 05.05.1941 г. «О приготовлении Германии к войне против СССР» (фонд 9). Дело на 202 листах, подшито по описи 30 августа 1944 года. На обложке дела имеются следующие отметки: «Хранить вечно. Рассекречиванию не подлежит».

По его заявлению, данное архивное дело оказалось у него в связи с участием в начале 90-х годов прошлого века в работе группы специалистов по подделке исторических документов. Доступ к архивным материалам у них был свободен. Многие документы привозились в поселок Нагорное без всякого учета и контроля за их движением. Их получение не фиксировалось какими-либо расписками и обязательствами по хранению.

В деле действительно подшито 202 листа переписки со Сталиным, докладные записки руководителей НКВД, НКГБ СССР, Украины, пограничных служб, а также некоторые директивные записки. Данный том был изъят из архива, по мнению источника, с одной целью - чтобы вложить в него изготовленную в начале 90-х годов докладную записку от имени Народного комиссара обороны СССР маршала Советского Союза С.Тимошенко, начальника Генерального штаба Красной армии генерала армии Г.Жукова. Исполнитель записки - генерал-майор Василевский.

Записка действительно расположена на листах дела под порядковыми номерами 0072-0081 с грифом «Особой важности», «Строжайше секретно», датирована 11 марта 1941 года. В записке дается оценка политической обстановки в Европе с предложениями обратить особое внимание на оборону наших западных границ. Отмечается, что на стороне Германии в войну против СССР могут быть вовлечены Финляндия, Румыния, Венгрия и другие союзники Гитлера. Дается расклад наших войсковых частей на Западе с предложениями по их усилению.

Источник заявил, что в таком же порядке в дело внесена и еще одна докладная записка на имя Сталина за подписями тех же, ранее названных лиц, от 4 апреля 1941 года (№ 961), размещена в деле под порядковыми номерами 0109-0115. В записке дается характеристика численного состава германских войск, развернутых вблизи границ СССР. Высказано мнение, что Гитлер может начать войну против Советского Союза «в ближайшем обозримом будущем», сроки начала войны - «от двух ближайших месяцев до года». Одновременно предлагались меры по развертыванию советских войск и ведению войны на территории противника.

Источник пояснил, что эти два фальшивых документа (докладные записки), насколько ему известно, готовились в основном военными специалистами Генерального штаба Вооруженных сил РФ, скорее всего, как он понял, для поднятия авторитета и значимости Генштаба Красной армии».

Илюхин, впрочем, не согласен с выводами своего источника и считает, что данные фальшивки изготовлялись с целью дискредитировать Сталина, что и было сделано «в русле той оголтелой пропагандистской кампании охаивания советского руководства, которая особо цинично и откровенно велась в начале 90-х годов прошлого столетия и изощренно продолжается сейчас». «Фальсификаторы исторических фактов содержанием «докладных записок» попытались внушить то, что И.В. Сталину докладывалась ситуация на западных границах СССР, о реально готовящемся нападении, а он просто игнорировал мнение Генштаба. Поэтому Красная армия и в целом страна несли такие большие потери в первые два года войны», - считает Илюхин, и с этим мнением невозможно не согласиться.

В свете изложенных в письмах Виктора Илюхина сведений по-другому воспринимается, к примеру, недавнее обращение «группы товарищей» из правозащитного общества «Мемориал» к президенту России Дмитрию Медведеву с просьбой назначить проверку качества расследования Главной военной прокуратурой дела о расстреле польских офицеров в Катыни. Помимо прочего, эти деятели попросили главу государства опубликовать на общедоступном сайте Федерального архивного агентства документы, «изобличающие сталинское руководство СССР» в принятии решения о массовых расстрелах. Как изготавливались эти «документы», мы теперь знаем...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Ну вот, такой заголовок многообещающий... и что же мы имеем "в сухом остатке"?

----------

